# First time unemployed. Entitlements?



## Arabella (17 Nov 2008)

I'm a 56 year old woman, unemployed for the first time in my life for the past 6 weeks. My husband has been unemployed for 18 months. Our rent is 760 pm and is up to date. So far I've received no unemployment benefit but our savings would not last to Christmas. I've been doing the agency rounds and so far nothing. My salary was just over 41.5k.  Am I entitled to a tax rebate? Or any other entitlements? Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Nov 2008)

You may be able to claim some tax back. 

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment 

[Why] have you not signed on?

Maybe have a chat with _SW _and/or CitizensInformation for more on what you might be entitled to.


----------



## Arabella (18 Nov 2008)

Thank you Clubman. I did sign for unemployment benefit and rent allowance, the latter of which was paid for two weeks and will continue to be paid until hopefully I get a job. The people at the Unemployment Office have told me, when I called there thre weeks ago, that they then were proccessing the end of August requests. Also my P45 got mislaid there somehow and I had to resubmit a copy. I will read up the thread you sent. Any more help much appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Nov 2008)

If you cannot get work in your preferred field then perhaps you need to widen the search and be more flexible? Ditto for your husband unless there is some specific reason that he has not been able to find *ANY *work in 18 months?


----------



## Arabella (18 Nov 2008)

My husband will be having an operation in the New Year. Without going into it, his condition was only diagnosed recently. I've had lots and lots of interviews with work agencies and unless I'm being lied to, there are just too many people chasing too few jobs. I'm sure that goes for all types of jobs.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Nov 2008)

Maybe so but widening your search to other jobs outside of your key area of expertise might help.

Is your husband on illness/disability benefit/allowance?


----------



## Arabella (19 Nov 2008)

Hi ClubMan. I've tried all admin/secretarial/accounts jobs to no avail. The girls just tell you that there is little out there. I've an excellent CV and reference. My husband is on unemployment benefit. We were told that the week before he goes into hospital we should apply for sickness benefit.


----------



## Arabella (2 Dec 2008)

Have been offered a p/t job in the Hew Year. Twenty five hours a week. Will this affect my housing benefit?


----------



## Welfarite (2 Dec 2008)

As it is based on income (not hours), it may do. See here.


----------



## Arabella (11 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I've now been offered a f/t job, starting the first week of the New Year. It is on a similiar basis to my old job. When do I inform the Social Welfare people? And what is the situation until I receive my first wage at the end of Janruary?


----------



## Welfarite (12 Dec 2008)

Arabella said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I've now been offered a f/t job, starting the first week of the New Year. It is on a similiar basis to my old job. When do I inform the Social Welfare people? And what is the situation until I receive my first wage at the end of Janruary?


 
Inform SW as soon as you know your start date so that they can arrange for closure of your claim. Sw cannot pay you for any period after you start work.


----------



## Arabella (12 Dec 2008)

Thank you Welfarite. Will do.


----------

